# Tourist visa extension and rectification



## Matthewr (Dec 9, 2015)

After applying for South Africa tourist visa 3 months extension we just received it 4 weeks after a meeting with VFS. Thanks everyone for help from other threads. 

The problem is DHA made a mistake and calculated 3 months from their issuing date in November 2015, not from the date when original visa expires in January 2016. Now we have to make rectification of temporary tourist visa renewal, at least they don’t cahrge for that. Did anybody have similar problem and solve it easily with rectification? 

We arranged a meeting next week. They told me in VFS that it happens often with tourist visas and rectification process is fast. Which is really strange because I had to give them all the documents including flight ticket.


----------



## Matthewr (Dec 9, 2015)

Anyway, like others helped me with their posts I would like to help future applicants with successful South Africa tourist visa 3 months extension/renewal, summarize process here and save their time:

1.	It used to be easy to extend visa 3 months with border hopping, but now that is not an option, at least chances are very low.
2.	VFS global is company where you apply, then they send your application to DHA-Department of Home Affairs who make their decision.
3.	If you want to stay as tourist in South Africa more than 90 days, submit your application with VFS as soon as possible after entering country, because meeting should be not less than 60 days prior to the expiry date of the applicant’s visa. Warning: VFS closes office often after 18th of December and appointment booking is usually possible not earlier than 7 days before booking. If your meeting is less than 60 days prior to expiry date of visa you can still get visa extension, but it could be in last minutes or even after your visa expiry.
4.	You don’t need to use immigration agency because you will lose time with them, they book the VFS appointment on your behalf after you paid them and gave all documents so they can’t book before you.. Also, this application for tourist visa 3 months you need same documents like for original 3 months visa which you gather by by yourself, it is not complicated like longer temporary and permanent visas for which I suggest using immigration agency. 
5.	Online form with VFS can look confusing, choose Application for Renewal of existing visa, Visitor Visa Section 11 (1), for original visa number write control no. (mine was starting with A then numbers).
6.	Book apointment online, pay only VFs service charge 1.350 RAND per applicant, not extra 425.
7.	Once you book system will create your appointment letter and checklist documents. On appointment for tourist visa extension 3 months bring at least: appointment letter, online filled Visa Application Form, passport, colour copies of passport and previous visas, proof of online payment, proof of sufficient financial means-bank statement for last 3 months, new air flight ticket with new date of leaving country, proof of residence, statement-purpose and duration of visit.
8.	The application is being submitted in person, you will lose almost 1 hour in 3 ticket offices. They just check if you have all documents, take your picture, fingerprint and then send everything to DHA.
9.	They say processing times is 8 weeks in average, we received our new Visa in less than a month, but we applied in early November when tourist season is still low.
10.	You can online track your application and you should receive mail at beginning and at the end when visa is ready.
11.	After meeting in VFS next day in online tracking you should see: “Application has been accepted at the Visa Facilitation Centre and will be forwarded to the Department of home Affairs”.
12.	In couple of days it should change in: “Application has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 12-Nov-2015”.
13.	After 4 weeks it changed to: “Adjudicated application has been dispatched from the VFS Operation Hub to the Visa Facilitation Centre on 07-Dec-2015, and would be ready for collection in 1 working day. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection.”
14.	The next day I received on mail : ”Adjudicated Application has been received at Visa Facilitation Centre on: 08/12/2015 16:03 and is ready for collection.”
15.	You still don’t know if you will receive new visa or resign letter, but if you submit everything it should be OK. 
16.	We received new Visa at beginning od December, around 4 weeks after VFS meeting, but they made a mistake and extended 3 months from their issuing date in November 2015, not from the date when original visa expires in January 2016. So now we have to use rectification process, which is free but have to go again for meeting and wait new visa.


----------



## loz_03 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi Matt thanks for posting your trouble!
I'm in the same situation right now, I made the rectification but i'm not sure to get the answer before my visa they give tome is expired as well.
Did you sorted out yours?. Did it went alright after the rectification?
Hopefully you will answer.
thanks a lot


----------



## Matthewr (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi loz03, I am glad that I could help. We were in VFS on 21.12.2015. for rectification and answer didn't arrive yet. When I go to online tracking it still says: “Application has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication"

I am calling them this week to see, last couple of weeks were SA holidays so they were not working much.
Anyway, what I hear from other people now it happens to 90% of people who go for tourist visa extension. Our visa extension expires at end of February, rectification should arrive by then, what about yours?


----------



## loz_03 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi matt
yeah another friend of mine got the same trouble!
The visa they gave to me expires the 2th of February and I don't think I'll get the answer from the rectification before of that day!.
Did you hear if someone sorted out with the right visa day after they applied rectification?


----------



## Matthewr (Dec 9, 2015)

loz03, I don't know anyone who went for rectification of tourist visa extension before this season. These mistakes wasn't happening often before, even guys from immigration companies are surprised.
I think you don't have to leave country before planned day if you applied 60 day before expiry and now waiting for response. But you should go to VFS to office where they gave you visa extension and ask them what should you do. When I was there few people came with similar problems like yours.

As soon as I get answer I will post it here.


----------



## loz_03 (Jan 17, 2016)

ok thanks for the answer keep in touch!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Matthewr, 

Please keep in mind that you become technically illegal once your visa expires. If you have to leave SA before your rectification is issued, then be prepared to be banned for overstaying (annoying, I know). But you will be able to get the ban overturned once you are back in your home country.


----------



## Matthewr (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi LegalMAn, thanks for reminding me of that. That's why I applied more than 60 days before expiration so chances are really low that rectification will not be issued.
It's good you mentioned that also for loz_03-if you don't plan to come back in SA for next 2 years you shouldn't care about visa expiry. I am coming back soon so don't want hassle with being banned and lodgin an appeal.


----------



## Matthewr (Dec 9, 2015)

Just heard from immigration agency that no tourist visa rectification has been successful in last months. They advise everybody to leave before visa expires and I'll do that. It looks like this year Home Affairs has a new approach of extending visitor visas and only granting everybody 90 days from the day of processing. It never gets boring with their new rules.

If anyone received positive answer please let us know.


----------



## Matthewr (Dec 9, 2015)

I recently received positive rectification of my tourist visa in mid March and it is extended till mid April just like I asked. So it can be done, but I didn't wait in country. I went back to Europe before expiry of first extension and came back with new 3 month visa, didn't want to risk being banned for overstaying.


----------



## Robot (Oct 21, 2016)

Just to share my experience. I arrived on a visitor visa from the UK mid September and applied for a 90 day extension within the 60 day timescale. I have been issued with an extension today from the date of my application not the date of expiry of my entry visa and have now had to apply for a rectification. My next appointment is in 10 days. Vfs in Sandton told me when I applied that this would happen and I should apply only 30 days before expiry contrary to the legislation, obviously I did not take their word as this would potentially mean overstaying pending the outcome. Vfs also advised that again contrary to the legislation I would be ok to stay as long as I have a submission of application receipt. I hope I am correct in adhering to the legislation rather than the verbal advice but just wanted to make anyone else considering applying that there still appears to be confusion around applying for a 90 day visitor visa extension and it is not as straight forward as one would hope.


----------



## Robot (Oct 21, 2016)

Apparently vfs have had a directive today to say home affairs will not rectify dates so they wouldn't accept my application. All in all it was a waste of time trying to extend a 90 day visitor visa by 90 days as in reality I received less than 30 days extension despite adhering to the rules as written.


----------



## Matthewr (Dec 9, 2015)

Really sorry Robot, it's good to know, same happenned to me last year. And this year I got extension for whole 3 months with the same application. I applied in late September and it was very fast, got it 2 weeks after interview so I can stay till February.


----------



## susansmit19 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi there, would you be able to tell me what exactly is the 3 digit visa number that they are looking for? Is that on one of the stamps you get when you enter - if so, which one?


----------



## Matthewr (Dec 9, 2015)

There are some news with extending tourist visa for South Africa. Summary is in our guide for digital nomads in Cape Town.


----------

